# Ecofina may 27th



## Hit-n-Miss (May 27, 2017)

Robert my son and myself got launched at 7:00 this morn and headed out. Beautiful day today. The water was crystal clear almost everywhere. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. We never really got on a good bite today. Just catch some here and there. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Had a fish take off with my pinfish and I just knew I had a Spanish. Nope this ugly critter. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I think it's called a hound fish? Good fight anyway. We did a whole lot of this today. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. We fished near Aucilla and then down toward rock Island and back to Aucilla today. The water was clear everywhere. Lots of boats out today and most of who we talked too did well today. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. We wound up with 12 trout and 8 Seabass. It was a great day out there today. Sure enjoyed fishing with my boy and an old friend.


----------



## brriner (May 30, 2017)

That's a good day on the water.  Yep...that's a houndfish.  They fight like crazy.  Did he greyhound on ya?
Seabass are my favorite.  Great eating.


----------



## Hit-n-Miss (May 30, 2017)

brriner said:


> That's a good day on the water.  Yep...that's a houndfish.  They fight like crazy.  Did he greyhound on ya?
> Seabass are my favorite.  Great eating.



He hit and ran like a big Spanish. Yeah love Seabass.


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (May 30, 2017)

Good to see the clear water, looks like y'all had a blast.


----------



## Hit-n-Miss (Jun 2, 2017)

doomtrpr_z71 said:


> Good to see the clear water, looks like y'all had a blast.



Oh yeah. But any day on the water is good for the soul.


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Jun 2, 2017)

Hit-n-Miss said:


> Oh yeah. But any day on the water is good for the soul.



So true, it hurts every time I apply for job that takes me further and further from the gulf.


----------

